
Flexbox and CSS Grid, Part 1 – Introduction to Modern CSS Building Blocks - IamManchanda
https://tech.io/playgrounds/7859/flexbox-and-css-grid-part--1
======
michaelangerman
nicely done.

~~~
IamManchanda
Thanks!

